# SE Lateral am section



## Saluki21 (Dec 16, 2016)

I was curious to see what study materials find useful for doing well on the am portion of the lateral SE exam?


----------



## David Connor SE (Dec 16, 2016)

I can't recommend anything better than the SEAOC Seismic Design Manual, Vol. 1. Although Vols. 2-4 are also very good.

For wind get the ASCE 7 Guide to Wind Load Provisions.

For bridge problems I recommend the book that I wrote. Bridge Problems for the SE Exam: Lateral Loads.

PPI's 16 Hour SE Exam book as well.


----------



## NMStruc (Dec 17, 2016)

David Connor said:


> I can't recommend anything better than the SEAOC Seismic Design Manual, Vol. 1. Although Vols. 2-4 are also very good.
> 
> For wind get the ASCE 7 Guide to Wind Load Provisions.
> 
> ...


David-I ordered SEAOC 1-3 today. What are your thoughts on Volume 4? Are the examples shown in AISC 341 similar to what's in that volume? Just didn't want to purchase if it didn't provide much value. Thanks


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 17, 2016)

@Saluki21: Are you an SIU Saluki?


----------



## David Connor SE (Dec 18, 2016)

NMStruc,

See how you like volumes 2 &amp; 3 to see how the examples are laid out. Volumes 2-4 are more like "entire building" examples vs. Vol. 1 which is more individual problems. If you like 2 &amp; 3, then also get 4. The book's value for their price are worth it, even if you aren't studying for the SE. Just to have in the reference library.


----------



## NMStruc (Dec 19, 2016)

David Connor said:


> NMStruc,
> 
> See how you like volumes 2 &amp; 3 to see how the examples are laid out. Volumes 2-4 are more like "entire building" examples vs. Vol. 1 which is more individual problems. If you like 2 &amp; 3, then also get 4. The book's value for their price are worth it, even if you aren't studying for the SE. Just to have in the reference library.


Great, thanks David.


----------



## Saluki21 (Dec 19, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> @Saluki21: Are you an SIU Saluki?


Yes I am a SIU Saluki! Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------

